# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Components >  A Basic Volume Slider Control

## Stupidiot

*[VB6]* No Api's/Draw/Class used...

----------


## Stupidiot

updated version:
http://www.planet-source-code.com/vb...73979&lngWId=1

----------


## Bobbles

> updated version:
> http://www.planet-source-code.com/vb...73979&lngWId=1


The link to PSC no longer works
Can you attach the updated version here (or a fresh link to PSC) ?

----------

